# אני רואה שיש מחסור... אז  	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	     קרדיטים!



## valtik (1/10/12)

אני רואה שיש מחסור... אז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קרדיטים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שלא נראה לי שאני מהדברניות הגדולות ולא השתתפתי כאן בפורום יותר מדי, הייתי סוג של קוראת סמויה, ואני רוצה לשתף אתכם כי הפורום עזר לי מאוד והרבה מהספקים שלי הם תרומה של הפורום! אז יאללה מתחילים!


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

מי אנחנו ? 
אני ולרי (32), רוקחת והוא איציק (31), מנהל תפעול. אנחנו יחד כשנה ו10 חודשים. הכרנו באתר הכרויות, בשבילו זה היה הדייט הראשון מהאתר ואני כבר הפסקתי לספור, לא תליתי הרבה תקוות אבל נפגשנו ואז נפגשנו שוב ומאז לא נפרדנו... הוא אומר שעברתי לגור איתו בדייט השני , ואני אומרת שאחרי 4 חודשים, בכל מקרה אנחנו אוהבים מאוד, רבים לפעמים (שנינו גרנו לבד כמה שנים טובות וזה היה קשה בהתחלה להתרגל לשיתוף).  אני מאחלת לנו שנים של שיתוף, אהבה, כנות וחברות.


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

ההצעה! 
אני חייבת להתוודות שהיתה תקופה מסוימת שקצת לחצתי, מלכתחילה שהכרנו אמרתי לו שאני לא מעוניינת במשחקים , אני רוצה מערכת יחסים רצינית שהולכת לכיוון מסוים והבחור הסכים איתי. היתה תקופה שקצת נלחצתי, גם בעבודה הציקו לי וגם המשפחה שלו התחילה לרמוז וזה השפיע עליי, הייתי בטוחה שבטיול שלנו לברצלונה זה יקרה. בטיסה לשם, דיברנו והבנתי שזה לא יקרה וגם הבנתי שכנראה הלחץ לא יעזור. כשחגגנו שנה יחד בינואר נסענו לצפון לצימר, ממש לא חשדתי , הוא הראה לי את הקופסא של המתנה שלי, זאת היתה קופסא גדולה והוא גם ביקש ממני למצוא נייר עטיפה בשבילה. באותו ערב בצימר החלפנו מתנות ואני מנסה לנחש מה יש בקופסא  (חשבתי שאלו נעלי בית..), אני פותחת את נייר העטיפה בעדינות ואז הוא עוצר אותי ואומר לי את יכולה להפסיק אין שם כלום, פה חשדתי! והתחלתי לצחקק בלי להפסיק, הוא שלף את הטבעת וכמובן שאמרתי כן! הטבעת היא מג'קסון והאבן הגיעה מאבא של הבחור שעוסק בתחום היהלומים.


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

תכנונים 
אני לא יודעת איך זה אצל כולן אבל אני הרגשתי אחרי ההצעה שיש לי את כל הזמן בעולם וכל הלחץ נעלם, ידעתי שאני רוצה חתונה בקיץ. מסביב התחילו שאלות, מתי, איפה, כבר מצאתם מקום, כבר חיפשתם מקום? אנחנו היינו קצת שאננים, לקח לנו בערך שבועיים עד שהחלטנו להתחיל בארגונים. 
בגדול ידעתי שהחתונה תהיה בקיץ וידעתי שהיא תהיה החתונה שלנו, בהתחלה רציתי חתונה קטנה ( 200 איש) אבל מהר מאוד הבנתי שזה לא יקרה, המשפחה שלו רצתה להזמין הרבה אנשים והבנתי שעל זה לא כדאי להתווכח, מה גם שבסופו של דבר בזכות זה החתונה התקיימה איפה שרצינו. 
חתונה זאת הפקה מטורפת, למרות שבראייה לאחור היה כיף זה לא משהו שאני ארצה לעשות שוב. מאוד קשה לי להגיע להחלטות גם בדברים פשוטים כמו צבע המפיות ויש לי מזל שבעלי הבין את מהר והחליט החלטות בשביל שנינו ( כמובן ששלב השמלה היה מתיש..)


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

(save the date (STD 
אחרי שסגרנו את תאריך רצינו שכמה שיותר אנשים יידעו אותו כמה שיותר מוקדם כי בכל זאת מדובר בחופש הגדול.. שלחנו את התמונה בפייסבוק או במייל.. 
התגובה ההזויה ביותר היתה של בעלה של חברה ששאל אותה למה יש לה קובץ של מחלות מין במחשב, ככה זה שמסתובבים סביב תרופות כל היום..


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/10/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (3/10/12)

חח..


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

הזמנות- צד קדמי 
אחד הנושאים שלקח לנו הרבה זמן להחליט עליו, היו המון רעיונות, בהתחלה רצינו להכין הזמנות מתקליטים קטנים. התחלנו לברר עלויות וספקים ( הזמנת תקליטים 7 אינצ' מחו"ל, מעטפות שיתאימו לפי הגודל )גילינו שזה ייצא ממש יקר , אח"כ התלהבנו מכל הנושא של חיתוך בלייזר אבל גם זה יוצא יקר יחסית כ-5 ש"ח להזמנה. בסוף התעשתנו והבנו שזה באמת משהו שרוב האנשים זורקים בסוף (אני מהשרוטים ששומרים הזמנות.. ), החלטנו לעשות הזמנת גלויה דו צדדית. איציק עיצב אותה ע"פ הזמנה שמצאנו באינטרנט שאהבנו והדפסנו את ההזמנות בבית דפוס בגדרה שחברה שלי עובדת בו. יצא ממש יפה ובטוח שווה את ההשקעה (1.1 ש"ח להזמנה).


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

הזמנות - צד אחורי


----------



## רויתי6 (1/10/12)

הזמנה מקסימה!!!


----------



## ישראל שארקי (2/10/12)

מקסיםםםםם


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

וואוו, נהיה מאוחר, נמשיך מחר...חג שמח!


----------



## mekushkeshet (1/10/12)

מחכה!!!!!!!


----------



## Olga1986 (1/10/12)

גם אני! 
נמאס לי לרפרש


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

שיער - איתמר מסיקה 
קודם אספר על פגישת נסיון לאיפור ושיער אצל מישהי שממש לא התלהבתי ממנה - הגעתי אליה דרך מכרה שעשתה אצלה שיער ואיפור והמליצה עליה . הגעתי אליה הביתה ומיד התחלנו, היא איפרה לי חצי פנים ואני חשבתי שזה אומר שהיא תאפר את החצי השני בסגנון אחר אבל טעיתי, כשאמרתי לה בעדינות שאני לא אוהבת את הצבע של האודם היא אמרה שזה יפה וככה זה צריך להיות ! האמת שזה כבר הספיק לי אבל המשכנו, היא עבדה ממש כמה דקות על השיער, אני יודעת שנסיון זה אומר שמדובר רק בקווים כלליים אבל לי אין הרבה מעוף ודמיון והתובנה הזאת רק התחדדה אצלי בתקופת הארגונים. בקצרה, לא אהבתי את הגישה שלה בכלל, גישה של, אני בטוחה שאת לוקחת אותי ואני יודעת מה את צריכה.. כשאמרתי לה בסוף שאני לא מבטיחה שאני סוגרת איתה היא היתה מופתעת ואמרה " אבל את עדיין משלמת לי על הנסיון"? שילמתי לה ורק רציתי לצאת משם .
ואז.. הגעתי לאיתמר מסיקה, בהתחלה רציתי גם את ליאת מאמן לאיפור אבל היא לא היתה פנויה ושמחתי שאיתמר כן, הגעתי אליו לניסיון לתל אביב (ההתארגנות ביום החתונה היתה בביתי ), וכבר מההתחלה היה לנו חיבור טוב, אומנם חיכיתי קצת כי הכלה הקודמת איחרה אבל הוא באמת מקסים וכבר לא היה איכפת לי מה הוא יעשה בניסיון, כי ידעתי שהוא טוב מהאתר שלו וראיתי שהוא מקסים וזה הספיק לי. כשהתיישבתי הוא לא התעצל ועשה לי בייביליס בכל השיער (כבר ראיתי שהוא יותר רציני מהקודמת) והראה לי שתי אופציות.. שתיהן היו נראות יפה אבל כמו שאמרתי אין לי דמיון ואמרתי לו שאני סומכת עליו ושנחליט סופית ביום האירוע . ביום האירוע הוא הגיע בול בזמן והעביר לי את הזמן בכיף. קיבלתי המון מחמאות בערב החתונה וגם אחרי שהכל היה נראה מעולה ואני מאוד מרוצה.


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

עוד אחת , בהמשך אפשר לראות מכל הכיוונים


----------



## 87LenaS (1/10/12)

מקסים!


----------



## milmil10 (2/10/12)

מקסים ממש נתת לי השראה!


----------



## דע1אותי (2/10/12)

זה ממש יפהפה 
וגם השמלה שלך כה מיוחדת


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (4/10/12)

ממש ממש אהבתי! 
אני לא מאמינה שלא כתבתי את זה כשקראתי את הקרדיטים לראשונה!


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

איפור - חן צארום 
אני לא ממש מתאפרת ביומיום ורציתי משהו טבעי ופשוט . את חן אני מכירה כמה שנים, מימי האוניברסיטה. היא נשואה לשותף שלי מבאר שבע, מרוב שהתמכרתי לפורום כמעט שכחתי שהיא קיימת כי היא לא מוכרת כאן בפורום.. אחרי שסגרתי עם איתמר והבנתי שאני צריכה מאפרת בנפרד , קבעתי איתה לניסיון (למרות ששוב כבר היה לי ברור שהיא הבחירה שלי) אין כמו להיות עם אנשים שאת מכירה במהלך היום המלחיץ והדיי הזוי הזה.. היא היתה מקסימה והאמת שקצת הכניסה אותנו לפרופורציות של זמנים במהלך היום כי לפני שהיא הגיעה התנהלנו פה קצת בשאננות... מאוד נהניתי איתה וכמובן שבונוס רציני זה שהיא היתה איתי גם במהלך החתונה עצמה והיא עשתה לי טאצ'אפים לפני החופה. היא איפרה גם את אחותי ואת אמא שלי , לאחרונה גיליתי שהיא גם עושה עיצוב שיער. מומלצת מאוד!!!
תמונה עם חן


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

עוד, מתרשמת מהתוצאה


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

ואחת אחרונה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (2/10/12)

חן מדהימה! 
אני מאוד אוהבת את העבודות שלה והיא כשרונית ביותר.
ויותר מזה - בן אדם מקסים!!


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

שמלת כלה, זה נוח? 
אז האמת שכן!
אני רוצה להקדים ולומר שמה שאני כותבת כאן משקף את דעתי ותחושותיי בלבד וברור לי שכל המעצבים/ות מוכשרים מאוד והשמלות שלהם מהממות. 
וואוו, שלב בחירת השמלה היה קשה, גם בגלל שהבחור לא היה איתי וגם בגלל שממש לא ידעתי מה אני רוצה. רק ידעתי שאני רוצה לא נפוח. רציתי תחרה ואז רציתי חלק, רציתי סטרפלס ואז רציתי גב פתוח (קשת החלטה כבר אמרתי?) . אמא שלי היתה בשלב מסוים מיואשת. הפגישה הראשונה שלי היתה אצל שרון כץ. חברה שלי עשתה אצלה ואהבתי את השמלה שלה, זאת היתה הפעם הראשונה שמדדתי שמלה עם מחוך ואני זוכרת שחשבתי שלא יכול להיות שאני אמורה להרגיש ככה ביום המאושר בחיי. לא הרגשתי בנוח בשמלות שלה, הרגשתי מחופשת. מה גם שלמרות שקבעתי פגישה מראש בערך שבוע לפני, שרון עצמה לא הגיעה ומאוד התאכזבתי מזה, כי למעצבת יש טביעת עין טובה יותר. בסה"כ לגמר השמלות הגיעו ארז עובדיה, אני ואמא שלי יצאנו ממנו מוקסמות, הוא באמת מוכשר מאוד ותוך שניה בונה עלייך שמלה מהממת, בסוף ויתרתי בגלל שראיתי בתמונות שלו שהשמלות שלו די חוזרות על עצמן וגם כי הוא היה יקר לטעמי. 
ואדים מרגולין -שוב אדם מדהים, מאוד קשוב והשתדל להיכנס לראש הבעייתי שלי .מדדתי שמלה שאהבתי אבל היא לא היתה וואוו בשבילי. 
ולבסוף הדובדבן שבקצפת - ראומה ויואל. הגעתי לשם רק כי חברה שלי נדנדה לי שהיא רוצה שאני אקח אותה ואתרשם ונשארתי כי השמלות שלה באמת מיוחדות ומהממות וראומה היא אחת הנשים הנדירות שיש. היא ניחנת ברוגע מדבק, סבלנות, וצניעות שכבר לא מוצאים.
מתישהו בתחילת הארגונים החלטתי שאני רוצה ספקים שמתלהבים מהעבודה שלהם, שמכל אירוע מנסים להוציא שלמות בתחום שלהם ונראה לי שהצלחנו! 
אז ראומה עובדת בביתה והסטודיו שלה נראה כמו מוזיאון לשמלות כלה וינטג' מהתקופה הויקטוריאנית. ממש מדהים. אני מאוהבת בשמלה שלי. כל פעם שמדדתי אותה היא הזכירה לי מתיקות . סה"כ היו לי 5 מדידות, כל פעם שינינו דברים קטנים, תמיד היתה הרבה סבלנות. זה קצת מפרך(גם ביומיום אני שונאת למדוד בגדים) אבל התוצאה הסופית שווה את זה. היה לי מאוד נוח למרות שקצת חששתי כי יש בשמלה המון פרטים. בקיצור, אם אתן אוהבות וינטג', רק ראומה! עכשיו הרבה תמונות!


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

הגב של השמלה...


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)




----------



## רויתי6 (1/10/12)

מה כבר נגמר?


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)




----------



## ronitvas (1/10/12)

אוהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת הפורום זקוק לקרדיטים!!!
תודה על השיתוף
מחכה להמשך....


----------



## fire witch (1/10/12)

יפה מאד  ובעיני גם מיוחדת


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

נעליים 
כל הדברים שהיו באחריותי נדחו לדקה ה90 , מבחינת הנעליים, רציתי עקבים כי אני קטנטונת אבל ברור שזה חייב להיות נוח וזאת משימה לא פשוטה, הסתובבתי קצת בדיזינגוף, אבל כל הנעליים נראו לי כלתיות מדי . כשראומה נתנה לי דד ליין לקניית נעליים כי היא היתה צריכה לקצר את השמלה לפי זה, מהרתי לקניון הזהב כי סיפרו לי שיש שם אזור חדש מלא בחנויות נעליים. שם קניתי את הנעליים בחנות Republic. העקב באורך 6 ס"מ, קניתי זוג נוסף עם עקב פלטפורמה בצבע nude אבל לא השתמשתי בהם והן משמשות היום לכל היציאות שלי. לפני שקניתי את כל הנעליים, הזמנתי דרך toffy כפכפים לכלה כדי שיהיו לי בבריכה . הן לא חזרו איתי הביתה ואני מאמינה שהן נשארו בתחתית הבריכה


----------



## valtik (2/10/12)

שכחתי.. 
הנעליים היו מאוד נוחות, הורדתי אותן רק ממש לקראת הסוף כשרציתי ממש לקפץ . כנראה שאחותי צודקת ,בחתונה משתחרר המון  אדרנלין שמקהה את הכאבים .


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (2/10/12)

אהבתי את הנעליים 
מאוד יפות. אפשר לשאול למחירן?


----------



## valtik (1/10/12)

חליפת חתן- ניסיתי לא להתערב 
רציתי משהו אחד והוא בחר משהו אחר אבל זה לא משנה כי הוא יפה בכל מצב
רציתי חליפה לא שחורה, נגיד אפורה, רציתי שיהיה וסט יפה ואולי עניבה. משהו רומנטי. הוא הלך לקנות את החליפה עם משפחתו וחזר עם חליפה שחורה וחולצה לבנה בלי עניבה . החליפה נקנתה  ב  max moretti . הוא לבש את כולה רק בחופה אז נראה לי שזאת התמונה הכי טובה.


----------



## valtik (2/10/12)

תכשיטים 
את התכשיטים השאלתי מראומה, שרשרת ועגילים. נראה לי שאפשר לראות אותם בתמונות. קניתי מסרקייה אצל שלומית אופיר בדיזינגוף אבל אח"כ ראיתי אחת שהרגשתי שתתאים יותר בדוכן של אביגיל אדם. לשמחתי איתמר שילב את המסרקייה הראשונה בשיער של אחותי וכך היא לא התבזבזה.. אני לא מוצאת תמונה טובה של המסרקייה של אחותי . שמה תמונה שלי עם אחי ואחותי


----------



## valtik (2/10/12)

ה- צלמים! 
בעלי הוא צלם חובב ברמה מקצועית אז בחיפושינו אחר צלם, ברור שאני ראיתי הרבה תמונות יפות והוא ראה קומפוזיציה, עומק שדה וRGB . היינו אצל ינאי רובחה, אריאל אריכא אין ספק ששניהם טובים מאוד ומקצועיים אבל שחר דרורי וטל סרדיניוף (תודה רבה ל- arapax) כבשו אותנו לחלוטין. צמד של צחוק, שנינות והרגשה מעולה. בהתחלה לא היינו בטוחים בגלל המחיר אבל בסוף החלטנו שהם מעולים גם אנושית וגם מקצועית ( בעלי אומר) וסגרנו איתם. התמונות מהממות, שחר תפס המון רגעים מצחיקים וזכינו לראות הרבה דברים שכמובן לא ראינו במהלך הערב הוא ממש מצליח להעביר בתמונות את האווירה הטובה שהיתה , הצלם הנוסף שלו ניר עמיאל גם מדהים, הוא היה אחראי להיצמד למשפחות . קיבלנו ממנו המון תמונות בעיקר של אנשים, גם כאלה שהיו ברחבה וגם כאלה שלא. המשפחה אמרה שהוא היה לידם כל הזמן .  הדבר היחיד שיש לי להעיר, בעיקר  לעצמי, הוא שיש חלון זמנים די צר לצילומי שולחנות עם הזוג וחייבים לנצל אותו (למי שזה חשוב) אני לא שמתי לב וסתם הסתובבתי בין השולחנות ופטפטתי עם חברים. הצלם השני לא העיר את תשומת לבי ובסוף רצנו בין השולחנות והספקנו ממש מעט (אני יודעת שיש אנשים שמגיעים לאירוע שזה חשוב להם במיוחד אם הם לא רוקדים). האווירה עם הצלמים, המאפרת והמעצב שיער בבית שלי לפני האירוע היתה כל כך כיפית שרציתי להתחתן כבר שם  . עוד לא קיבלנו את הסרט (באשמתנו, עוד לא בחרנו סופית שירים) אבל אני בטוחה שהוא יהיה מהמם ומלא צחוקים. בקיצור מומלץ מומלץ מומלץ!


----------



## valtik (2/10/12)

אני ממש מתנצלת על האיטיות... נמשיך מחר !


----------



## valtik (2/10/12)

DJ! 
ובמקום הראשון בבחירת הספק המהירה ביותר!! - DJ איתי שלייר! . 
שנינו אוהבים מוזיקה באופן כללי, הוא אוהב מוזיקה ותיקה יותר, שנות  70-80,  אני אוהבת פשוט לשמוע כל מה שמשמיעים ברדיו. שנינו לא מתמצאים בז'אנר הקצבי ולא ממש רוקדים. בעלי ראה את איתי בחתונה של חבר שלו לפני כמה שנים וזכר אותו לטובה- הרחבה היתה מלאה והוא התאים את המוזיקה לקהל. לי היה חשוב שתהיה מוזיקה מכל הסוגים ואם יש משהו שאני ממש לא אוהבת בחתונות זה שמתחילים שיר ואז מפסיקים וקופצים לשיר אחר . 
הפגישה עם איתי היתה מאוד נחמדה הוא השמיע לנו מוזיקה מכל הסוגים, שאל אותנו מה חשוב לנו שיהיה, סיפר לנו מלא סיפורים משעשעים מחתונות שהשתתף בהם, בקיצור היה כיף.. לא נפגשנו עם מישהו נוסף וסגרנו איתו למחרת.  
בחתונה היה ממש כיף . נתנו לו יד חופשית ברחבה שנינו, (למרבה הפלא) רקדנו כל הזמן. לחתונה הגיעו בני משפחה מצרפת אז היה לי חשוב שיהיו שירים בצרפתית. היו שירים בצרפתית גם על הרחבה וגם בקבלת פנים ואיתי המקסים כל פעם חיפש אותי לוודא שאני שומעת.. היה מאוד כיף בחתונה וכמובן שהרבה מזה בזכות הDJ !
מומלץ מאוד!


----------



## valtik (2/10/12)




----------



## valtik (2/10/12)

לפני המקום- מתנות לאורחים! 
היה לי חשוב למצוא רעיון למתנות לאורחים, כי בשבילי זה לא מובן מאליו ש400 איש מתפנים מעיסוקיהם ומגיעים לחגוג איתי (יש לציין ששמירת קשרים שלי לקויה ביותר..). אז ביליתי הרבה שעות באטסי וחיפשתי רעיונות (חיפשנו משהו יפה ולא יקר), לא ממש רציתי את הסוכריות בתוך השקית... באחד משיטוטינו בנחלת בנימין נכנסנו לחנות של מרקו קאירי וראינו שם עששיות קטנות צבעוניות. לאחר משא ומתן עיקש, הזמנו 400 יחידות. קנינו נרות ריחניים צבעוניים בצבעים מתאימים, שקיות צלופן 20*30 ס"מ , חוט שפגט (פשתן) והזמנו מבית הדפוס של ההזמנות תגיות עם השמות והתאריך . הדבקנו את הנרות בדבק חם כדי שלא יזוזו בפנים. .ביקשנו מצוות העיצוב של המקום להניח על השולחן ליד כל כוס,  עששיות בצבעים שונים ולדעתי יצא ממש יפה. בסוף הערב רציתי לבדוק אם נשארו כמה כדי לחלק לספקים ולא נשארו בכלל!


----------



## valtik (2/10/12)

עוד...


----------



## valtik (2/10/12)

ועוד


----------



## Bobbachka (3/10/12)

מקסים! 
אפשר לדעת כמה הם רצו לעששית (לפני ההזמנה הגדולה ואחריה)?

טנקס.


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

המקום - הנחלה! 
האירוע שלנו היה מושלם בזכות המקום הזה!
החל מהפגישות הראשונות שהיו בגובה העיניים ולא הרגשנו שמוכרים לנו את המקום וכלה בערב החתונה שבו מנהלי האירוע תקתקו לנו את האירוע בצורה מושלמת. לא היתה לנו דאגה או בעיה אחת! 
מהתחלה ידעתי שאני רוצה אירוע בחוץ (אני חושבת שיש אוירה קלילה, כיפית ורומנטית) אבל מצאנו את עצמנו בודקים גם אולמות כי ההורים קצת השפיעו (יהיה חם, יהיו מעופפים וכ"ו). סה"כ ראינו מעל 10 מקומות, די בהתחלה ראינו את הנחלה (זה היה בחורף, אין מה להשוות בין מראה החורף למראה בקיץ..) אבל בגלל המחיר היקר ( אין מה לעשות..) בדקנו עוד מקומות. שום דבר לא השתווה לקסם של הנחלה ותמיד מצאנו את עצמנו חוזרים לשם . כשעושים חשבון של הגברה, עיצוב, בר תוצרת חוץ ועוד.. המחיר לא יוצא הרבה יותר יקר (בעיקר כשברוב המקומות לא יודעים לציין מחיר של עיצוב ונותנים פמוט קטן על השולחן כעיצוב בסיסי). הנחלה עובדים עם קייטרינג "עלי דפנה"  אבל גם ניתן לשכור רק את המקום (בשילוב עם קייטרינג , יוצא יקר יותר) . חתימת החוזה תלויה בטעימות . במקום יש בריכה פעילה שבהחלט משדרגת את האירוע ועושה אותו שונה ומיוחד. אחרי האירוע קיבלנו מלא מחמאות על בחירת המקום, "מקום מיוחד וקסום", "האוכל מאוד טעים", "היה נעים " (אוגוסט, כן?) המבוגרים יכלו לדבר בלי לצעוק כי רחבת הריקודים מופרדת מפלסית מאזור הישיבה . אני יכולה עוד להמשיך אבל, אני אתן לתמונות לדבר...


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

הבריכה


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

אחרונה ודי


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

אני מקווה שאתם עדיין כאן.. יוצאים למקדימים! 
זרמנו עם שחר, הרי זה לא משנה איפה, התמונות שלו מהממות !


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

אני מקווה שאתם עדיין כאן.. יוצאים למקדימים! 
זרמנו עם שחר, הרי זה לא משנה איפה, התמונות שלו מהממות !


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)




----------



## valtik (3/10/12)




----------



## valtik (3/10/12)




----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/10/12)

לגמרי כאן! תמשיכי =]


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

קצת התבלגן לי הסדר.. הקייטרינג - עלי דפנה 
אז כמו שהזכרתי קודם האוכל באירוע היה מעולה, יש להם מנות חדשניות שלא רואים במקום אחר, מעבר לטעם גם חשובה להם ההגשה והמראה של המנה.  גם ההתנהלות מולם היתה נפלאה, כל מה שרצינו, קיבלנו, ניתנה לנו האפשרות לשנות את המנות מבחינת מרכיבים או תיבול, קיבלנו עוד טעימות כשרצינו לטעום מנות נוספות, הם תמיד היו זמינים עבורנו. האירוע היה אירוע הגשה ואני יודעת שלא היו תורים ארוכים בעמדות. שידרגנו קצת את התפריט בסושי בקבלת פנים (הכנה פרונטלית) ועמדת קאווה בכניסה (שכרנו כוסות ואת הבקבוקים קנינו לבד). הם צ'יפרו אותנו בעמדת שערות סבתא, ובארטיקים קטנים של שוקולד לרחבה . 
בקיצור, הכל היה מעולה !


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

במהלך האירוע מצאתי את עצמי אומרת לכולם שאני רוצה להיות מוזמנת לאירוע שם רק בשביל שאני אוכל לטעום מהאוכל כי הוא היה נראה מדהים.


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)




----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

עיצוב - ג'ינגה 
עלי דפנה עובדים רק עם חברת העיצוב ג'ינגה . ההתנהלות מול ענבל המעצבת  היתה קצרה ועניינית . חבילת העיצוב הבסיסית שהנחלה מספקת היא מאוד עשירה ואין צורך להוסיף , היא כוללת את המפות והמפיות, מרכזי השולחן, החופה ועיצוב הבריכה . רק בחופה רציתי להוסיף עששיות ע"מ שזה יהיה רומנטי והוספתי סלסלות עם עלי כותרת עבור השושבינות .


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

ניתן לראות כאן את שלושת מרכזי השולחן


----------



## קלתית (3/10/12)

איזה יופי! 
העיצוב מקסים!הכל נראה יפיפיה. מזל טוב!


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

הרב - אליעזר אויערבך 
לפני כ- 5 שנים חברה  שלי התחתנה ומאוד אהבתי את הרב אצלה בחתונה, הוא היה ממש מצחיק וקולע. זכרתי אותו לטובה. כמה שנים לאחר מכן בעלי היה בחתונה של חבר טוב וגם מאוד אהב את הרב שם . כשנתיים אח"כ החלטנו להתחתן וכל אחד ברר מי היה הרב הזכור לטובה בצד שלו . למרבה ההפתעה גילינו שמדובר באותו אחד . איזה כיף! מיד התקשרנו אליו וסגרנו איתו. נפגשנו איתו לפני האירוע, סיפרנו לו קצת על עצמנו. באירוע הוא היה מאוד מצחיק ודאג לחופה קצרה , אנשים מאוד נהנו ממנו. הוא נתן לי לקדש את בעלי בטבעת ולומר מס' מילים ויחד אמרנו את "אם אשכחך..."


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

טבעות - ג'קסון וענת פרז 
בהתחלה הזמנו שנינו טבעות בג'קסון ( אבא של בעלי מכיר אותו..) . לא התלהבתי מהבלגן שם אבל הזמנו .  הטבעת שלי היתה מאוד קטנה והם היו צריכים ליצור לי אחת גדולה יותר ואת שלו היו צריכים להזמין מחו"ל . כשהלכנו לאסוף את הטבעות, הטבעת שלי לא הסתדרה לי על האצבע והיתה נראית קטנה מדי, לוחצת (יצאו לי צדדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  הם הרחיבו לי אותה ואז שמתי לב שההרחבה יצרה סדקים בזהב, לא היה לי נעים כי אבא שלו היה שם והם חברים, אבל ממש לא רציתי את הטבעת. החזרנו אותה, לקחנו את שלו והלכתי מבואסת לדיזינגוף, שם נכנסתי לחנות הקטנה של ענת פרז שיש לה דברים מדהימים, בחרתי שם טבעת מדהימה (לדעתי) . וכולם שמחים !


----------



## valtik (3/10/12)

עוד לא נגמר, אבל מחר יום ארוך, סורי! 
אחת התובנות- כדאי להכין את הקרדיטים מראש ב word ואז רק לצרף תמונות ..


----------



## valtik (5/10/12)

הזר 
מהרנו לסגור את כל הדברים שהם חובה (צלם, מקום, דיג'יי) ואת הדברים הקטנים סגרנו בדקה ה90, כך יצא שאת המגנטים סגרנו 3 ימים לפני ואת הזר יום לפני. נסענו למשתלת האירוסים ( ליד הבית) , הראתי לשוזרת שם תמונות של מה שאהבתי והיא הבטיחה לעשות משהו דומה. קצת חששתי, כי כזאת אני אבל בסוף הייתי מאוהבת בזר שלי . באותו היום גם בקשנו קישוט קל לרכב .


----------



## valtik (5/10/12)

עוד אחת


----------



## valtik (5/10/12)

הליכה לחופה .. 
מהתחלה רצינו ללכת ביחד לחופה, להורים שלי ממש לא היה אכפת (אפילו העדיפו) ומהצד שלו, הסבתא הביעה הסתייגות, אמרה שזה סמלי שההורים מלווים את הילד ומוסרים אותו . בסוף צעדנו לבד, נראה לי שרק שם התרגשתי ממש, אני חושבת שזה מסמל שאנו צועדים יחד לדרך חדשה משותפת . 
שיר הליכה לחופה - I want to hold your hand , TV Carpio 
שיר שבירת כוס - HELP! , The beatles 
שיר סלואו - כשאת נוגעת בי, בועז שרעבי


----------



## valtik (5/10/12)

תשל"כ


----------



## valtik (5/10/12)

הוצאות נוספות... 





 - קשקושים לרחבה- היה ממש כיף לקנות אותם, נסענו לכפר גלעדי בת"א ביום שישי, כמובן שהיה עמוס מאוד. נכנסנו לחנות אחת וקנינו שם את הכל.... את הדברים הרגילים והרבה מהם, הילדים הקטנים היו בעננים. 






 - כמו שאמרתי, היתה בריכה פעילה, אז קנינו 30 מגבות בצבעים תואמים למפות (שמנת וירוק), קנינו (במקרה) גם בגדי ים תואמים, לי לבן ולו ירוק ואחותי החליטה שהיא מדפיסה לנו תמונה על בגדי הים, רק באותו יום ראינו אותם . יצא מדליק. 






 - אנשים אוהבים מגנטים , אני לא כל כך אוהבת להצטלם אז אף פעם לא התלהבתי אבל החלטנו בסוף כן ללכת על זה בשביל האורחים. היה גם רעיון של תא צילום אבל החלטנו שזה יקר מדי . סגרנו עם גל מגנטיקס, היה לי חשוב שלא יהיו הפרעות בחופה והם כבר בטלפון הקדימו והבהירו שהם לא מתקרבים..  היה בסדר גמור.  יצאו תמונות טובות ואני מרוצה.


----------



## valtik (5/10/12)




----------



## valtik (5/10/12)

תמונה שאני אוהבת מהמגנטים


----------

